# Road noise corrected without renovating.



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

I could not afford the expense of renovating. Make no mistake. If I could afford it I would have done it.

First foundation vent openings. I built sound baffles with accoustic insulation. They allow airflow but helped lower sound entering the crawlspace. It helped but not enough, I still had sound. Windows are are covered somewhat perminately from the interior with boards and acoustic foam. This made the room dark and nearly reduced the sound 1/2. They are built on higes so if someone wanted to they could be opened. I still was not satified. 
So, I placed my ear on the walls and found that the sound was not coming from the front of the house anymore now it was coming from the side of the house. I found that the sound was reflecting off the neighbors house which is about 50 from my home and causing the side wall to pick up the road noise. I built a false wall. Matching the exterior color and siding so it would blend in to the exterior. Now, the sound is so minimal that it can not be heard when watching movies. This cost me about 200 dollars. DYI poor man budget. This may not be the best soloution for all of you but it worked for me.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Not only did you correctly track down the problem, you found a cheap solution that fit your budget. Congratulations!


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

Scuba Diver said:


> This may not be the best soloution for all of you but it worked for me.


The best solution is the one that works!! Not only did you find the best solution but you did it without needing to build extra internal walls (which is also space limiting) or have to redo plaster work. And I like the cost :T 

Well Done!


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks. I was really suprised that the majority of the sound was coming from a reflective source. It may have been cheaper if I could have glued some sound aborbers to the side of his house.  For some reason I think the neighbor would not have liked that much.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

You can only try, Just tell him it will save him thousands $$$ on heating and cooling.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

LOL


----------

